# ReNew or New Passport?



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Our passports for the family is about to expire (this month). Is there a difference between renewing or getting a completely new passport?

We usually take vacations between December/January. This year we had to settle just going cross border because most countries want your passport to be valid for at least 6-months from the scheduled departure date. Since our passport expires in May we are a month or two short of the 6-months expiry rule.

To avoid this scenario again I would like to delay applying for the passport until Sept - Oct this year. Any advice on should I just renew or delay and apply for a completely new 10 year passport?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Your current passport is about to expire.
Fill in the Adult Simplified Renewal Passport Application and head over to your passport office.
I got my new passport via registered mail in one week (I just did this recently).

I don't understand why you would delay this until Sept.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you mean Canada for a six months expiry rule which forces one to apply for a new passport ... that has changed. The passport expiry is now less than a year, though there are other criteria as well.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/passport/apply/eligibility.asp

From what I recall, a renewal has far fewer requirements than a new passport. For example, the renewal does not require a guarantor where a new passport does.


Cheers

*PS*

I did the simplified renewal where I requested a ten year passport instead of the five year one.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Exactly.
The renewal extracts some of the current info (like guarantor, as @Eclectic12 stated) from the old passport.

@Letran, I think I now understand your dilemma above. 
Please keep in mind that you can always *renew your passport before it expires*.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

avrex said:


> ... I don't understand why you would delay this until Sept.


Where one wants to travel in Dec/Jan just before the May expiry - countries that require date of entry plus six months are not allowed. Now that renewing an expired passport up to a year (assuming the other criteria are met) uses the same simplified renewal as a valid passport, one should be able to cherry pick the dates. One won't be able to use the passport while it is expired though.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

avrex said:


> ... The renewal extracts some of the current info (like guarantor, as @Eclectic12 stated) from the old passport.


I have no references to lead me to believe the guarantor info is stored on the passport. The one I turned in as part of the simplified renewal process did not have a chip so if guarantor info was looked at - it was more likely pulled up from gov't computer files.

All I know for sure is that where one qualifies for the simplified renewal, one is not asked in the application for a guarantor. One is still asked for name, address, mother's maiden name, two references that have known one for two plus year ... to name a few things.


Cheers


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Our experience is that it is easier to renew. But we have renewed the past few times so this may not still be a valid statement.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Definitely easier to renew, you are still 'in their system'. Go for a 10yr passport.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

That is what we did. Paid for normal delivery. It came back five business days later-earlier than promised. Excellent service made the ten year renewal fee less painful!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The good news for the OP is that as long as the other criteria are met, one can use an expired passport to renew for up to a year. This likely means both choices are available for both dates (i.e. May or Oct).


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Renewing seems like the superior option by far.

I'm currently renewing mine. I am on a bit of a tight timeframe (as I am traveling in 4 days -- I did expedited w/ pickup) and I'm a bit worried that the passport office has not phoned any of my contacts yet. Does anyone know if they always phone the contacts?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Renewing seems like the superior option by far.
> 
> I'm currently renewing mine. I am on a bit of a tight timeframe (as I am traveling in 4 days -- I did expedited w/ pickup) and I'm a bit worried that the passport office has not phoned any of my contacts yet. Does anyone know if they always phone the contacts?


I don't know if they ever do. I should have asked if they were ever contacted, but no one has ever mentioned it to me. I believe I've been put as a contact before and never received any calls.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks bgc_fan!

I love how empty the passport office was this time of year. I walked in the door, the clerk handed me a ticket, and then - ding - it was my turn (15 seconds elapsed)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have had people say they were contacted ... but that is likely before this new renewal process started. As well, it is possible that if the files show the same two references at the same address are listed ... the process may make re-contacting the references optional.


Cheers


----------

